
Show HN: You can now mine for Pizza in your browser - edencoder
https://mineapizza.com/
======
dharness
I honestly may have tried to mine the pizza but there is no info about how I'd
actually get my 'za so... I left.

~~~
evilaubergine
It's still being put together, we have an order form now if you want to give
it a shot

------
iclouddrive
what brand is the pizza? do i get a coupon or like, do you have to know my
mailing address for delivery?

i've registered and logged in, how to I "invite friend to help me mine for
pizza" as the header says?

thanks i love it

~~~
edencoder
Coupon is probably the easiest route I reckon.

Pizza is fully transferable (though you'll have to wait for a UI for that) so
you friends will be able to send you their Pizza. We are also thinking about a
short link that will allow you to get them to directly mine your pizza.

------
floatingatoll
Presumably we’re mining for a pizza for the site owner?

~~~
edencoder
Once you hit 1 pizza, you can trade that for a pizza voucher. Though I may
make that form visible when you don't have 1 pizza minimum also.

~~~
jo_choih
Not trying to knock you. I think it's a fun idea, and I think you've got a
decent shot at making some good money. But isn't this just costing the av rage
user way more in electricity than just buying a pizza?

------
markadams876
very cool. how did you come up with idea?

~~~
evilaubergine
Well while trying to get our vape-shop startup off the ground we considered
the idea of having a page where you can mine a vape, and this evolved into the
more achievable "mine a pizza"

